
Why is processing a sorted array faster than processing an unsorted array? - btilly
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11227809/why-is-processing-a-sorted-array-faster-than-processing-an-unsorted-array
======
bradknowles
Depends on your sort algorithm. For some algorithms, they perform worse on an
array that is already sorted.

Check your local copy of Knuth, volume 3.

